# '05 RF Head Unit wont fit???



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Just bought the RF head unit on eBay for an '05 Frontier (with the 6-CD MP3 player). I put the brackets from my factory head unit on it and installed it and I couldn't get the audio/HVAC/AC duct cover to snap back? I pulled it out and compared the two head units, and it looks like the RF head unit sticks out just enough further that it won't let the face plate back on.

Anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I got mine with the 6-CD MP3 and I've heard they were RF units but it does not say it is on the front. I would think they would be identical in dimensions, maybe you are not aligning it correctly? From what you are saying, it is physically longer? I suggest comparing part numbers for corresponding faceplates in the morning with the dealer. Also a possibility could be different brackets, so check on those as well. Might be able to help with modifications of the brackets with some pics. I'll see what I can dig up and get back to you.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

The 6cd changer unit is infact bigger. if you put the 2 units next to each other you will see that the holes for the screws sit further towards the front of the RF unit. You have to adjust the mounting brackets. I had a guy on http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm20.showMessage?topicID=1191.topic&index=4 talked me through it. Here is what he wrote to me.



> The center section of the dash has push in clips top and bottom. Grab the surround from the bottom first and pull the clips will let go, then apply the same pulling pressure to the top of the trim piece. Before you do this I recomend plasing a large soft towel across your consol as I forgot to do this and scrated the plastic. Once the trim panel is loose just swing it around and set of towel. I didn't unplug any thing from the panel. The radio is heald in with 4 phillips head screws remove these. Hang on to the deck pull out far enough to see the plugs on the back the anttena plug is tight just pull, the two plugs have a push tab that looks square in the center of each of the two plugs have a small flat blade screw driver handy as these were not easy to get them to let go. Push down and pull out plug. Now the radio is free from the dash. Take it to you work bench. It should have the mounting brackets attached with 4 screws on both sides remove these, right to right and l to l. If you set the radios side by side you will see that the holes are a half inch different front to back. Carfully mark the brackets horizontally from center of the existing hole toward the back of the bracket 1/2" this is to be the center of the new hole. I know two of them land on the curverd part of the bracket don't worry about that. Use a center punch to mark the holes and drill them to the same size as the existing ones. After drilling the holes clean up the burrs as we do not wish these to fall into the radio case. I also tried to counter sink them a bit. Now take a hammer and find a solid flat surface that you can hang the tabs over the edge, and pound flat the factory tapper on the existing holes. Attach brackets onto new radio with the factory screws. Every thing plugs back in the same. The install brackets are a bit flimsy so if the radio dosn't line up straight in the opening just tweek the a little to center the deck. Snap the center piece back onto the dash start at the top first then the bottom. Hope this helps. Happy tunes. Also you will notice that this deck has more balls to it as far as its amp. Later Grampy Bob (no i'm not that old it's and old mini-trucker nick name.)


If you modify the brackets from the original unit to fit the new one the unit will sit perfectly.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

do you have access to the fsm? maybe there are different mounting brackets for the RF deck. if you dont have one i can look to see it there is a difference.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Second what neicedover1982 posted, the units are different and not available separately from the dealer. I suggest the mod as well or contact the seller and see if you can work out a trade. Good luck.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Call up courtesyparts.com and ask them to do a part number check on the head unit brackets (base model vs. RF). They are most likely different.


- Greg -


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

If your lucky you might be able to find someone who took thiers out to put in an aftermarket and you might be able to get the brackets from them. I modified mine and it was a little hard but do-able, but I wouldnt do it again if I had to.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey, guys!

Just got around to installing the head unit. I hooked it up just to test it first, and here's what I learned (in case anyone else who may be interested) --

1 -- the head unit DEFINITELY requires the brackets to be modified. This shouldn't be a big deal, but...

2 -- This head unit WILL NOT drive a set of 4-ohm aftermarket speakers. It's much less powerful than even the stock single-disc unit. My guess is that it will drive the 2-ohm speakers that come in the KC version w/o the amp, but it certainly won't carry the load on some 4-ohm aftermarket speakers.

So, I'm going to have to add an amp. If I go to the trouble to wire in the amp, I'll probably add a sub underneath the rear passenger seat, too. So, if anyone wants my Kenwood KSC-SW1, let me know.

What's wierd, is that reverendbiker bought the Bose changer from a Pathfinder (which is supposed to be the same head unit, even according to my dealer parts dept.), and his fit perfectly with no bracket modifications AND he claims it has plenty of power (don't know if he has aftermarket speakers or not).

Mysteries still abound. However, I hope this helped someone...


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The deal with the ohm load is correct. To correct it you might be able to rewire your tweets (if you have them and want to) to bring the load back down. But idealistically, the tweets should be 4 ohms as well to equate to approximately 2 ohms in parallel and cap them off to cut out mid-bass. At 4 ohms sound should be cleaner but not as loud and maybe so to the point it would be unacceptable for your taste. Anyways, thanks again for the follow-up. Z

p.s. How much for the SW1?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I found out that there are DEFINITELY two different part numbers for the brackets for the base audio system and the 6 CD system. The good news is that I ACTUALLY FOUND THE PARTS! No more drilling and hammering for anyone who wants to change out the head unit. Here's the parts from www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com 

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...&make=25&model=Frontier&year=2006&catalogid=2

I can't tell from the Web site what the part numbers are. From what I remember from my last order, I can see the part # after I place an order.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Guess you did not believe my earlier post about the part numbers ehh? If you found them available separately then that is good information. Enjoy your music...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> Guess you did not believe my earlier post about the part numbers ehh? If you found them available separately then that is good information. Enjoy your music...


Uhhh... I had forgotten about that post. I didn't know if you heard that from a dealer or not. My Rule #1 on parts is to never believe what the dealer parts guy says is or is not available (especially if you live in a small town like me, where they're only used to ordering gaskets, filters, water pumps, alternators, etc.). Get the parts book and see for yourself.

That www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com Web site is pure gold! Although, their search function stinks. I copied the item description from my shopping cart and pasted it into the keyword search bar on another page and it couldn't find the item!!! Huh?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I know what you mean about "their own search functions with their own parts numbers or descriptions". Anyways, where are you at with all of this so far? I have a few connections, although in Az.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Brackets are on order. Head unit is sitting in the garage.

I've got to pick out an amp, sub, and sub box. Can't really use the new head unit until I get all that lined up (at least the amp). My only rule is that NONE of the stuff can be noticeable. So, the amp will go underneath one of the front seats and I'll probably buy the sub box like the one on www.supercrewsound.com with the OEM-matched carpet.

Since I really only have space for 1 amp, I guess I'll have to go either with a 6-channel or a 4-channel with a tri-way crossover filter for the sub.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

ms did you see my post on clubfrontier about the subs and the cubic feet they require? you could build a box to suit one of the subs. i am gonna build a box that looks like a truck box but will fit under just the foo well area under the 60% seat. it will not have the small section that goes over the trans hump but will still have right at .5 cubic feet.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Mylt1 said:


> ms did you see my post on clubfrontier about the subs and the cubic feet they require? you could build a box to suit one of the subs. i am gonna build a box that looks like a truck box but will fit under just the foo well area under the 60% seat. it will not have the small section that goes over the trans hump but will still have right at .5 cubic feet.


I did see that. I'd really be interested in that, since I don't care for the little neck that goes over the driveshaft hump. I've never built a box before, but I'm sure I could handle it. However, one of the attractive things about the one from supercrewsound.com is that they have the OEM match carpet, and the interior carpet for the NISMO is much darker than that of the standard grey that most boxes use.

If you do build one, I'd *love * to get the the dimensions and/or a how-to.

I really like this custom box. I wish this guy would give up his supplier...

http://www.jeffleggett.com/gallery/2005NISMO/2005_NISMO_Pics_014
http://www.jeffleggett.com/gallery/2005NISMO/2005_NISMO_Pics_015


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

i have seen that box for sale somewhere before but i dont remember where. any way you can contact a fabric shop and get some swatches of material to compare the colors? maybe a hancock fabric?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

msubullyfan said:


> Brackets are on order. Head unit is sitting in the garage.
> 
> I've got to pick out an amp, sub, and sub box. Can't really use the new head unit until I get all that lined up (at least the amp). My only rule is that NONE of the stuff can be noticeable. So, the amp will go underneath one of the front seats and I'll probably buy the sub box like the one on www.supercrewsound.com with the OEM-matched carpet.
> 
> Since I really only have space for 1 amp, I guess I'll have to go either with a 6-channel or a 4-channel with a tri-way crossover filter for the sub.


Man, that must be killing you to have the stuff and still have to wait, would bug me big time. 
Probably for the best though, don't want to rush into things and regret/waste time and money. 

Making a box is usually what I have done with Nissans since there always seems to be lower demand and I can make it to suit my requirements. I suggest calling whomever you decide to go with as far as a manufacturer, I have had a great deal of success myself with customization. Especially since there are so many factories here locally like MTX and PPI. Color matching has never been an issue however. Either I can find the right shade of material or I can color match it with fabric paint from a local vendor (H&R Sales). 

Question about front seats though, does yours have the vents underneath them? Might just be a K/C thing? Made things a little more interesting for me when I had to deal with them since I did not want to just toss them. Anyways, keep us updated. Z


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, the head unit is sitting there, but until the brackets and all the other stuff get in, I'll have to wait anyway because the head unit can't be used without the amp.

So, I bought a Rockford Fosgate P450.4 amp for the speakers and a P200.2 amp for the subwoofer. Bought a Rockford Fosgate Stage 2 P210S4 subwoofer for the box. Amps and sub are shipping Monday. Don't have an ETA on the box yet.

(Side note: I bought a P4004 amp from www.audiovideodimension.com on close-out for $175. They were sold out called me within two hours and told me that they were shipping me the P450.4 for the same price -- Crutchfield wants $280 for it! So, gotta give them some free advertising. Check out these guys if you're in the market for equipment -- their prices are great!)

I'll post an update when everything gets installed! After I get everything in, I may be the only Frontier with a TRUE Rockford Fosgate system!


----------

